# My Pup Graduated!



## AryaStark (Jan 8, 2014)

I just wanted to share the good news with my fellow German Shepherd fans--my Zoe graduated from basic obedience two weeks ago!

While it seems silly, I'm so thrilled because I was having some issues with the trainer and I was afraid she wasn't going to perform. I'm still weaning Zoe off of treats, but I was honestly so worried the night before our last session that she was going to require treats and then I'd get yelled at by the trainer.

Well, I shouldn't have worried-Zoe performed beautifully! There were one or two hiccups where she did need a treat, but the trainer was very impressed with our progress. Given all the stress of the past few months, I was so happy that I almost cried out of sheer relief.

Now, we're working on non-verbal commands for sit, down, stay, and stand while learning fun tricks like crawl, spin, etc. Going to start long line work and improving recall in the park when it's a little warmer out too.

So yea, my little pup passed with flying colors. She's such a good girl and I'm so proud of her!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats to you and Zoe! Are you going to use a different trainer now? I wouldn't stick with someone I didn't like. Plenty of trainers out there and life's too short.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Congrats!!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Congrats!! That really is awesome!


----------



## AryaStark (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks everyone!  Stevenzachsmom, I'm going to train her myself, but if I run into any problems or when I find a more stable job that pays better, I found a place near me that offers dog training. Going to research it a bit more, but it seems like it's reputable and has good reviews, so that's an option too in the future.


----------

